# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > سوال: ER انتخاب واحد

## azar_sahar

سلام
من نمودار ER سیستم انتخاب واحد میخواستم کسی هست که کمک کنه؟

----------


## Elham_gh

دوست عزيز ، چرا ER ؟!
اين نمودار از نمودارهاي SSADM است. و براي برنامه نويسي هاي ساخت يافته كاربرد دارد. اگر محيط برنامه نويسي شما Object Oriented است. بايد نمودار Class Diagram داشته باشيد.

----------

